# Τι είν' η πατρίδα μας; Κι αυτά κι εκείνα;



## crystal (Feb 15, 2012)

Ανέβηκε πριν από 17 ώρες κι έχει ήδη 15000 κοινοποιήσεις στο φατσομπούκι. Νάις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

Δεν μ' αρέσει. Προωθεί μια αρκετά ψευδή εικόνα. Ναι, λεφτά από δάνεια πήγαν σε δημόσια έργα, όμως πολύ περισσότερα (υπολογίζω το υπόλοιπο 99%) πήγαν σε πουτάνες, μπουζούκια και ντόλτσε βίτα. Φυσικά ένα μεγάλο μέρος αυτών πήγε σε μίζες.

Δεύτερον, αυτά περί εξαγωγών είναι μύθος. Ναι, εξάγουμε τα Χ ορυκτά, αλλά οι ποσότητες είναι τραγικά αστείες. Οι εξαγωγές μας είναι για γέλια και φυσικά η εξαγωγή ορυκτών δεν είναι παραγωγή. Κάποιος μπέρδεψε τις έννοιες.

Τρίτον, δεν ξέρω από πού προέκυψε το εξωφρενικό ποσό των 575 δις ευρώ, που υποτίθεται ότι μας χρωστάει η Γερμανία, αλλά το πραγματικό ποσό είναι πολύ μικρότερο. Το υποχρεωτικό δάνειιο είναι της τάξης των 14 δις ευρώ, 95 δις αν προσθέσουμε τους τόκους. Όχι ότι είναι ασήμαντο ποσό και σίγουρα θα μας έβγαζε από την κρίση, αλλά μιλάμε για υπόθεση χαμένη. Δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που η Γερμανία χρωστάει λεφτά από τον πόλεμο. Ο λόγος που δεν δόθηκαν ποτέ αυτά τα λεφτά (αν και άλλα ποσά δόθηκαν, κατά καιρούς), έχει να κάνει με την παγκόσμια πολιτικοοικονομική σκηνή.

Τέταρτον, όλο αυτό δεν είναι μια τεράστια συνωμοσία για να μας φάνε λεφτά οι τράπεζες. Όποιος νομίζει ότι οι χρηματοπιστωτικοί οργανισμοί ελέγχουν την αγορά, πλανάται. Η Lehman Brothers ήταν μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες στον κόσμο, πριν βάλει λουκέτο και παρασύρει όλον τον δυτικό κόσμο σε οικονομική κρίση. Τα ξαδέλφια της Lehman κόντεψαν επίσης να βαρέσουν κανόνι (Merrill Lynch, Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs -με συνολικό χρέος περίπου 4 τρις δολλάρια, το 2007). Για την κρίση στην Ελλάδα ευθύνεται η Ελλάδα, οι Έλληνες πολίτες και οι Έλληνες πολιτικοί. Ο λόγος που η κρίση ξέσπασε τώρα, είναι ότι η παγκόσμια κρίση ώθησε τους δανειστές μας να χάσουν την υπομονή τους και τα κράτη να αρχίσουν να αναζητούν τα δανεικά κι αγύριστα. Είναι αυτό που λέμε για το κλήμα και τον γάιδαρο και όχι αυτό με τα ξερά και τα χλωρά.

Οκ, είμαι μακράν εκτός θέματος, αλλά τι δουλειά έχει αυτό στο "_This *funny* thing landed in my email_";


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι καλώς είναι στο this funny thing landed in my email, επειδή μάλλον αστεία είναι τα περισσότερα από αυτά που γράφει. Κυρίως η κεντρική ιδέα του, δηλαδή ότι η Ελλάδα είναι μια πλούσια, περήφανη χώρα που βρέθηκε στα χάλια που είναι λόγω κάποιας συνωμοσίας των τραπεζιτών. Το κακό είναι ότι αυτοί που κάνουν τα χιλιάδες share το πιστεύουν αυτό.


----------



## crystal (Feb 16, 2012)

Ακριβώς. ;)


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2012)

Submarines do not sail diagonally. (Yet).


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Οκ, είμαι μακράν εκτός θέματος, αλλά τι δουλειά έχει αυτό στο "_This *funny* thing landed in my email_";


Εκτός από τα «funny ha-ha» και τα «funny peculiar», εδώ φιλοξενούμε και τα «funny silly», ελλείψει νήματος _This silly thing landed in my email_.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ, είναι η ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΕ γερμανική εταιρεία; (_Καλά, εκεί κόλλησες εσύ;_ )


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

Γιατί, είναι γερμανικό κάτι από τα άλλα; Το αστείο είναι ότι ενώ για εμάς η Γερμανία είναι το 12% των εξαγωγών μας, εμείς για την Γερμανία είμαστε μόλις το 0,8% των δικών τους εξαγωγών. Δηλαδή η Γερμανία δεν δίνει δεκάρα αν θα εξάγει στην Ελλάδα προϊόντα, γιατί είναι τρίχες μπροστά στον όγκο εξαγωγών της, ενώ της Ελλάδας θα καεί η γούνα αν π.χ. αποφασίσουν να κάνουν εμπάργκο οι Γερμανοί.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2012)

Για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο όμως, το αντίτιμο για τα διαγώνια () υποβρύχια που αγοράσαμε από τη Γερμανία δεν ήταν και αμελητέο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

Για εμάς όχι, για αυτούς ναι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2012)

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι το σωστότερο νήμα για αυτό το μήνυμα γιατί είναι κάτι που πολλοί ίσως λάβουμε χωρίς να το ζητήσουμε και περιέχει διάφορα παράξενα, αστεία, χαζά κλπ 

Πάντως εγώ θα διαφωνήσω με τον ελληγενή σχετικά με το που πήγαν τα λεφτά που λέει. Δεν πήγαν σε ντόλτσε βίτα. Σε επιδοτήσεις, χρηματοδοτήσεις, μισθοδοσίες, παραγγελίες και αναπτυξιακά προγράμματα πήγαν. Το τι τα κάνανε αυτοί που τα πήραν είναι άλλη υπόθεση.Κι ο λόγος που πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να λέγεται ακριβώς το πού πήγαν κι όχι γενικεύσεις είναι γιατί: 
α. δεν είναι αδίκημα να τρως τα λεφτά σου όπως γουστάρεις (με νόμιμο τρόπο)
β. ένα μέρος των χρημάτων, κι όχι μικρό, χρησιμοποιήθηκε σωστά ή λογικά (αυτά διαφέρουν)
γ. καλό είναι να θυμόμαστε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ατομικό ή προσωπικό αλλά πρόβλημα δομών και θεσμών


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για εμάς όχι, για αυτούς ναι.




Κι αυτό συζητήσιμο είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι αυτό συζητήσιμο είναι.


Δεν είναι συζητήσιμο — είναι _λάθος_. Το αντίτιμο (συνεπώς και το όφελος / κέρδος) για τα U-Boot-Klasse 214 (αλλά και για κάθε αμυντική προμήθεια) δεν είναι απλώς κάποια χρήματα για την απόκτησή τους. Κι ούτε το λόμπινγκ ή οι χωρίς περιστροφές εκβιαστικές πιέσεις που κάνει μια χώρα για να πουλήσει στρατιωτικό εξοπλισμό στην Ελλάδα έχουν αφορμή το μέγεθος του ποσού που αντιστοιχεί στο κόστος αγοράς του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι αυτό συζητήσιμο είναι.



Γιατί; Μια απλή διαίρεση είναι. Κόστος υποβρυχίων/όγκος εξαγωγών Γερμανίας.



SBE said:


> Πάντως εγώ θα διαφωνήσω με τον ελληγενή σχετικά με το που πήγαν τα λεφτά που λέει. Δεν πήγαν σε ντόλτσε βίτα. Σε επιδοτήσεις, χρηματοδοτήσεις, μισθοδοσίες, παραγγελίες και αναπτυξιακά προγράμματα πήγαν. Το τι τα κάνανε αυτοί που τα πήραν είναι άλλη υπόθεση.Κι ο λόγος που πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να λέγεται ακριβώς το που πήγαν κι όχι γενικεύσεις είναι γιατί:
> α. δεν είναι αδίκημα να τρως τα λεφτά σου όπως γουστάρεις (με νόμιμο τρόπο)
> β. ένα μέρος των χρημάτων, κι όχι μικρό, χρησιμοποιήθηκε σωστά ή λογικά (αυτά διαφέρουν)
> γ. καλό είναι να θυμόμαστε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ατομικό ή προσωπικό αλλά πρόβλημα δομών και θεσμών



Φυσικά και είναι αδίκημα να τρως τα λεφτά σου όπως γουστάρεις, όταν δεν είναι λεφτά σου. Όταν δίνεις λεφτά για επιχορήγηση, δεν τα δίνεις στον πρώτο τυχόντα. Τα δίνεις ελέγχοντας ότι πηγαίνουν για εξοπλισμούς, κτλ. Αυτοί οι έλεγχοι δεν υπήρξαν. Οι επιχορηγήσεις δεν δίνονται με την ελπίδα ότι θα υπάρξει ανάπτυξη αλλά με την εγγύησή της. Ούτε καν είναι νόμιμο, όπως λες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί; Μια απλή διαίρεση είναι. Κόστος υποβρυχίων/όγκος εξαγωγών Γερμανίας.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν είναι συζητήσιμο — είναι _λάθος_. Το αντίτιμο (συνεπώς και το όφελος / κέρδος) για τα U-Boot-Klasse 214 (αλλά και για κάθε αμυντική προμήθεια) δεν είναι απλώς κάποια χρήματα για την απόκτησή τους. Κι ούτε το λόμπινγκ ή οι χωρίς περιστροφές εκβιαστικές πιέσεις που κάνει μια χώρα για να πουλήσει στρατιωτικό εξοπλισμό στην Ελλάδα έχουν αφορμή το μέγεθος του ποσού που αντιστοιχεί στο κόστος αγοράς του.




Αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ. Θυμάμαι τότε που ανακαλύφτηκε το σχεδιαστικό ελάττωμα στο υποβρύχιο (και ναι, *είναι* σχεδιαστικό ελάττωμα, πράγμα που γνωρίζω επειδή τότε είχα τη δυστυχία να γνωρίζω προσωπικά αρκετούς ναυπηγούς και άλλους εργαζομένους στα Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία), και η ελληνική κυβέρνηση έλεγε ότι δεν θα το πάρει, η ThyssenKrupp, η τότε τελική θυγατρική των Ελληνικών Ναυπηγείων, απειλούσε να τα μαζέψει και να φύγει, και να αφήσει τους εργαζόμενους στον αέρα. 

Σημείωση: στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αν είσαι Έλληνας πολιτικός και επιτρέψεις να φύγει η ThyssenKrupp, είσαι άκαρδος γιατί αφήνεις τους εργαζόμενους στο δρόμο και παίρνεις αντιεργατικά μέτρα, στυγνέ καπιταλιστή. Αν ενδώσεις στις πιέσεις και αγοράσεις τα υποβρύχια, είσαι δοσίλογος, εθνοπροδότης που υποχωρείς στις πιέσεις των Γερμανών, και κατασπαταλάς και το δημόσιο χρήμα, στυγνέ καπιταλιστή. (Μη μου πείτε για τις μίζες, ξέρω).


----------



## crystal (Feb 16, 2012)

Το ποστ είναι τυπικό μείγμα συναισθηματισμού και ανακρίβειας, γι' αυτό ακριβώς και το έφερα εδώ και δεν το έβαλα π.χ. στο νήμα της κρίσης.
Πάντως αυτό που μου έκανε την περισσότερη εντύπωση είναι τα σχόλια που μάζεψε, κυρίως από ξένους.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν είναι συζητήσιμο — είναι _λάθος_.



Το είπα έτσι για να μην κάνουμε τη συζήτηση εδώ μια που είμαστε εκτός θέματος.

ΥΓ το περίμενα ότι ο Έλλη θα έλεγε αυτό που είπε, γιατί μόνο έτσι έβγαινε έστω και ελάχιστο νόημα στο αρχικό. :lol:


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2012)

crystal said:


> Πάντως αυτό που μου έκανε την περισσότερη εντύπωση είναι τα σχόλια που μάζεψε, κυρίως από ξένους.



Για τους ξένους μπορούμε να πούμε ότι εφόσον δεν ξέρουν (και γιατί να ξέρουν; ) ανάλογα με το πως βλέπει ο καθένας την κατάσταση αντιδρά. Για τους δικούς μας μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ο πνιγμένος απο τα μαλλιά του πιάνεται. Για λόγους που ξέρουμε λίγο- πολύ, είμαστε λαός επιρρεπής στη συνωμοσιολογία και στο να πιστεύουμε ανοησίες. Εν μέρει κατηγορώ το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα, αλλά όχι και 100%, γιατί δεν είμαστε μοναδικοί. Για παράδειγμα υπάρχει ολόκληρος κλάδος των βιβλίων αυτοβοήθειας που στηρίζεται στο ότι χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο το 10% του εγκεφάλου μας (όχι οι Έλληνες, οι άνθρωποι γενικά) και συνεπώς έχουμε τεράστια αποθέματα πνευματικών ικανοτήτων που μένουν ανεκμετάλλευτα. Όσο κατηγορώ τους Αμερικανούς ή τους Γάλλους ή τους Σουηδούς που αγοράζουν τέτοια βιβλία, τόσο θα πρέπει να κατηγορήσω και τους Έλληνες που πιστεύουν για την Ελλάδα παρόμοια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, δεν κατάλαβα. Το αντίτιμο των υποβρυχίων δεν ήταν αμελητέο για την Γερμανία επειδή εκβιασμοί, μίζες και ελαττώματα;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι θα σου πει κι ο Ζάζουλας, αλλά δεν ήταν αμελητέο επειδή Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία ήταν γερμανική θυγατρική, και υποβρύχια δίνει δουλειά σε Γερμανοί εργάτες στο Κίελο για πολλά χρόνια. Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ανωτέρω γερμανική θυγατρική επισκεύασε επίσης τα παλιά ελληνικά υποβρύχια, τις ελληνικές φρεγάτες, κτλ κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

Δεν αμφισβητώ τίποτα απ' αυτά, αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι ψίχουλα για την γερμανική οικονομία. Υπάρχει κάτι που να συναινεί στο αντίθετο;


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2012)

Βρε Ελληγενή, τα ψίχουλα για το σύνολο της οικονομίας δεν είναι απαραιτήτως ψίχουλα για μια επιχείρηση ή για μια τοπική κρατική μονάδα (νομός, επαρχία, κρατίδιο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

Μα φυσικά, αλλά το θέμα τέθηκε σχετικά με το αν ήταν αμελητέα η υπόθεση για την Ελλάδα και την Γερμανία, από άποψη κόστους για την μία (εκβιασμοί, χρήμα, κτλ) και κέρδους για την άλλη (χρήμα, εγγύηση). Δεν τέθηκε ζήτημα συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας ή αναλογίας με τοπική οικονομία. Το όλο θέμα ήταν αν η Γερμανία θησαυρίζει εις βάρος μας. Αυτό σχολίασα από την αρχή. Και η απάντηση είναι "όχι". Ακόμη κι αν 10 εταιρείες κρέμονται εξ' ολοκλήρου από την Ελλάδα, από την στιγμή που αντιπροσωπεύουν λιγότερο από το 1% των γερμανικών εξαγωγών, δεν ενδιαφέρει την Γερμανία αν θα κλείσουν αύριο κιόλας. Έχασε η Βενετιά βελόνι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2012)

Δεν έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει κάτι: όταν μια χώρα πουλάει ένα υποβρύχιο σε μια άλλη, αυτό αυτομάτως αποτελεί και διαφήμιση, πέραν του άμεσου κέρδους. «Πούλησα στην Ελλάδα αυτό, εσύ κυρά Τουρκία δεν θα πάρεις το σούπερ ενισχυμένο άλλο; Μην στην πέσουν οι Έλληνες και δεν έχεις». Μια ολόκληρη βιομηχανία στηρίζεται στις πωλήσεις όπλων ανά τον κόσμο. Όχι, δεν είναι αμελητέο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

Στην ουσία του πράγματος: εκβιάζουμε τη Γερμανία με απειλές του είδους «μη μας στριμώχνεις γιατί θα σταματήσουμε να ψωνίζουμε από σένα» ή μήπως με επιχειρήματα του είδους «μη μας στριμώχνετε γιατί μια δική μας στάση πληρωμών θα τα κάνει όλα μπάχαλο» (και θα σταματήσω να αναπνέω και θα σκάσω και θα το έχεις τύψεις);


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε άκρη γιατί θα επιμένεις στα ίδια και τα ίδια, αλλά σκέψου απλά ότι όλα είναι αλληλένδετα. Τα οφέλη δεν είναι μόνο ποσοστά στον προϋπολογισμό. Και η ΕΕ δεν είναι μόνο οικονομική/εμπορική ένωση αλλά και πολιτική/ στρατιωτική συμμαχία. Αν η Γερμανία σα σύνολο δεν είχε τίποτα να κερδίσει από τις εμπορικές σχέσεις με την Ελλάδα τότε ίσως και να μην είχε εμπορικές σχέσεις με την Ελλάδα. 

Συμφωνώ ότι κάνει λάθος όποιος πιστεύει ότι η Γερμανία από εμάς περιμένει για να λύσει το οικονομικό της πρόβλημα, αλλά εξίσου λάθος κάνει και όποιος πιστεύει ότι η Γερμανία δεν έχει κανένα όφελος από την Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2012)

Ειδικά στις αμυντικές αγοραπωλησίες:
Η αμυντική βιομηχανία κάθε χώρας έχει πολύ στενές σχέσεις με το κράτος, για ευνόητους λόγους. 
Το ότι η Ελλάδα μετά την ένταξη της αγοράζει πιο πολύ από τις χώρες ΕΕ είναι σημαντικό- και είναι αποτέλεσμα πολιτικών κι όχι οικονομικών συνθηκών. Μια αλλαγή πλεύσης της Ελλάδας προφανώς θα έχει αντίκτυπο, όχι μόνο οικονομικό. 

ΥΓ Η Ελλάδα φυσικά ανήκει στους καλούς πελάτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

Όλες οι χώρες της ΕΕ είναι υποχρεωμένες να αγοράζουν από άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ, αν υπάρχει κάλυψη. Η Γερμανία δεν μας ήθελε στην ΕΕ, θυμίζω. Γενικά, για όλη την υφήλιο είμαστε μια μικρή κι ασήμαντη αγορά, που ελάχιστα επηρεάζει τις σχέσεις των άλλων αγορών, μετααξύ τους. Το περισσότερο που έχουμε ποτέ επηρεάσει είναι τώρα, που κοντεύουμε να φουντάρουμε, γιατί διαλέξαμε κακή στιγμή. Συμφωνώ περί των πολύπλοκων οικονομικών και κοινωνικοπολιτικών σχέσεων, διαφωνώ όμως με το ότι η Ελλάδα έχει μετρήσιμη επίδραση σε οτιδήποτε, είτε είναι ανταγωνιστικές και διαφημιστικές σχέσεις είτε χρηματιστηριακές.


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν η Δυτική Γερμανία δεν ήθελε να γίνει μέλος της ΕΟΚ η Ελλάδα όταν η Ελλάδα έκανε αίτηση το '75, αλλά αναφέρεσαι σε μια άλλη εποχή με άλλα δεδομένα. 

Επίσης, όταν λες _για όλη την υφήλιο είμαστε μια μικρή κι ασήμαντη αγορά_ ξεχνάς μερικά βασικά οικονομικά στοιχεία. Ότι είμαστε μικρή χώρα σε μέγεθος αλλά είμαστε αναπτυγμένη χώρα, εξακολουθούμε να ανήκουμε στις πλούσιες χώρες και εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε πολύ καλή αγοραστική δύναμη και να είμαστε αρκετά ψηλά στις 170-τόσες χώρες του πλανήτη (άφησα απέξω τις εξωγήινες κρατικές οντότητες της _υφηλίου_ λόγω ελλείψεως στοιχείων). Και επιπροσθέτως σε ορισμένους βιομηχανικούς κλάδους, όπως η άμυνα, είμαστε πολύ καλοί πελάτες. 

ΥΓ Δε χρειάζεται να απαντήσεις, αρκετά το χαλάσαμε το νήμα αυτό και επιπλέον, άμα προτιμάς την κλαψιάρικη εκδοχή με τα κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας (τι σου΄χει κάνει η Αγγλία βρε παιδί μου!) δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξεις γνώμη. Δεν είμαστε αυτά που λέει το αρχικό μήνυμα που πάσχει από κόμπλεξ ανωτερότητας, αλλά δεν είμαστε ούτε αυτό που λες εσύ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2012)

Αφενός βλέπω ότι μεταφερθήκαμε, πράγμα που με χαροποιεί, γιατί δεν νιώθω άνετα να οφτοπικίζω. Αφετέρου καμμιά συζήτηση δεν γίνεται για να αναγκαστεί το ένα μέρος να αλλάξει γνώμη, αλλά για να ανταλλάξουν οι δυο -ή περισσότερες- πλευρές απόψεις, να πάρουν νέες πληροφορίες, να εξετάσουν πτυχές που δεν είχαν σκεφτεί και να προωθήσουν τον διάλογο.

Σχετικά με τις χώρες, ναι, συγκαταλεγόμαστε στις πλούσιες, αλλά μόνο γιατί δεν υπάρχει μέση κατάσταση. Υπάρχουν πλούσιες και φτωχές χώρες. Είμαστε ακόμα στις πλούσιες, πράγμα που αν χρεωκοπήσουμε θα αλλάξει μέσα σε μια μέρα. Κι αυτό γιατί δεν έχουμε βιομηχανία, άρα αν πάψουν τα δανεικά, γκρεμίζεται όλο το οικοδόμημα. Χώρες χωρίς εξαγωγές και χωρίς βιομηχανία, δεν μπορούν να είναι πλούσιες χωρίς δανεικά ή χωρίς εικονικό χρήμα (βλέπε Ισλανδία). Έχουμε βέβαια τουρισμό, αλλά ούτε αρκεί ούτε τον διαχειριζόμαστε σωστά.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά την οπλική βιομηχανία, ναι, είμαστε καλοί πελάτες, ως προς το μέγεθός μας, αλλά ακόμα και στις περιόδους των μεγάλων δαπανών, το ποσό δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 6 δις. Ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ έφτασε στο 5% (2002), ποσοστό αισχρά μεγάλο, αλλά σε απόλυτο νούμερο ήταν περίπου 5.5 δις ευρώ. Υπόψιν ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτού δεν είναι οι εξοπλιστικές δαπάνες αλλά τα πάγια έξοδα του στρατού. Οι ΗΠΑ, πάλι, έχουν έξοδα της τάξης των 600-700 δις δολλαρίων. Σε αμυντικές δαπάνες είμαστε περίπου 20οι παγκοσμίως. Καλή θέση, αλλά όχι και τοπ παίκτες. 10 θέσεις πιο πάνω από μας, το ποσό είναι 3.5 φορές μεγαλύτερο. Ξέρεις πόσες θέσεις πίσω μας είναι ο 3.5 φορές μικρότερος; Στην 50η θέση. Θέλω να πω μ' αυτό ότι η θέση 20 δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά από την θέση 50. Μερικές φορές οι θέσεις δίνουν εσφαλμένη εντύπωση.

Παρόμοια είναι και η λογική με τα πλούσια κράτη. Μπορεί να ακούγεται ότι είμαστε πλούσιοι, όντως π.χ. 30οί από 200 κράτη, αλλά οι διαφορές γίνονται μικρές από κάποιο σημείο και κάτω. Είναι σαν να λες "κοίτα, βγήκα δεύτερος σε αγώνα 100 μέτρων και ο πρώτος να έχει κάνει την απόσταση σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα κι εσύ σε ένα λεπτό (λέμε τώρα).


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2012)

Μόνο ένα σημείο: δεν θα πάψουμε να ανήκουμε στις πλούσιες, δυτικές, αναπτυγμένες χώρες εκτός αν το ετήσιο κατακεφαλήν εισόδημα πέσει κάτω απο $12Κ για μερικά συνεχόμενα χρόνια (ορισμός της Διεθνους Τράπεζας), βγούμε από την ΕΕ ή έχουμε κάποια κοσμογονική δομική αλλαγή (βλ. Ν. Αφρική). Όλα τα άλλα που λες μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι το βλεπεις πιο πολύ συναισθηματικά το θέμα, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση γιατί συγκρίνουμε μήλα με πορτοκάλια. 

Πληροφοριακά, ορίστε τι λέει το ΔΝΤ για τις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες.


----------

